# Best place to Snowboard?



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

In before Communist Russia jokes... :laugh:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

:dunno:





*10char*


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

NickCap said:


> hey guys,
> 
> has anyone ever been to moscow russia? i so want to go there ? if so is it a good place to snowboard and do they have nice powder... i would spend the $1000 dollars to go there next winter!!!
> 
> thanks



spend the 1k on a moped and chains for the tires so you can drive yourself to your local hill next year. much better investment IMO. Your parents would probably be happy too.

Also: In communist Russia, punctuation owns you.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

NickCap said:


> hey guys,
> 
> anyone know the best way to convince your parents into driving you 2 hours away to go to the mountains! i want to go bad... and have to go tomorrow!!! any suggestions!!!
> 
> thanks :thumbsup:


so u been selling crack or doin crack


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you edit the first post of the thread? Thats pretty lame. NJ transit has a bus route to MT creek. Mt creek actually gives you a discount if you show them your bus ticket.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

much better ways to spend $1000


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

hookers and blow, amirite or amirite?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

bangin 7 gram rocks, charlie sheen style.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

$1000? that wont even get you russia!


in soviet russia hills ride you


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the best Place to snowboard is any hill that has some device that allows me to slide down without having to walk up. Whomever thought up the first rope tow and ski lift was a damn genius.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

lol for real! haha


----------

